
Show HN: Learn more about compiler technologies with my in-depth tutorials - rcorcs
https://bit.ly/2JcKrzD
======
gus_massa
A bit.ly link to the patreon page is autokilled here. The content looks
interesting. Are your "contributions" to open source projects merged? Are they
stand alone complements?

I looked at your previous submissions and I think that you have already
submitted them. I think the "LLVM Heat Printer" is nice and has a potential
for popular blog post, but you must write a longer blog post with a few
examples and many heatmaps and explain a little more why your project is
amazing and why it is better than the naïve approach. To get a popular post
you must mix some interesting technical content with some interesting graphics
that make the technical content easy to visualize. (I hope it's a good recipe,
good luck with it.)

(Add a link to the patreon page at the bottom of the blog post.)

~~~
rcorcs
Thanks for the tips.

I have a patch of the LLVM Heat Printer being reviewed and will soon be
available with LLVM.

